# Information on Mark Shuey and Canemasters



## Makalakumu (Dec 5, 2005)

I figured that since Mark Shuey is a KMAist, I'd post this here.  I've checked his website and I've seen some of his canes.  Does anyone have any experience with the system?  If so, what do you think?  How about his products?  Which would you recommend?


----------



## Drac (Dec 6, 2005)

Greetings.
              His canes ( I own 2 of them)  and DVD's are top notch..If you happen to attend a seminar where he is featured he always brings a nice collection of canes for sale at a reduced rate..He is always willing to help someone with a question about a technique when he is not instructing..His actual teaching is style is great and his "stuff" is REAL..Take it of one who volunteered to be the Uke..


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 11, 2005)

Drac said:
			
		

> Greetings.
> His canes ( I own 2 of them) and DVD's are top notch..If you happen to attend a seminar where he is featured he always brings a nice collection of canes for sale at a reduced rate..He is always willing to help someone with a question about a technique when he is not instructing..His actual teaching is style is great and his "stuff" is REAL..Take it of one who volunteered to be the Uke..


 
Drac:

Since you've had some expereience w/ Master Shuey & the DVD's, I have a question. Would the DVD's be helpful for non-martial artist Seniors? I've thought about this for my mother-in-law (who uses a cane) & other seniors where she lives. My concern is that the teaching is only helpful if you already have MA experience, mindset & strength, balance, etc. Not things most Seniors (who use canes have). Whatda think?


----------



## Drac (Dec 11, 2005)

I am stuck for an answer..I found his DVD's very imformative and helpful but I have an MA backround..Why not send him an e-mail and ask what DVD's he would recommend..Sorry I couldn't provide a better answer..


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 12, 2005)

Drac said:
			
		

> I am stuck for an answer..I found his DVD's very imformative and helpful but I have an MA backround..Why not send him an e-mail and ask what DVD's he would recommend..Sorry I couldn't provide a better answer..


 
Your answer is an honest one...& much appreciated. A lot of MA-ists would expound on the virtues of something they found helpful to them as if it were from Gom Himself, & accessible to all. 

Thanks for your honest response. I'll write Master Shuey. Hopefully, he'll be as honest.

Thanks again.


----------



## Ronin Moose (Dec 12, 2005)

I have to agree with DRAC all the way around.  I own a few of his canes, as well as the DVDs.  The canes are an excellent piece of craftsmanship; very sturdy and dependable.  The DVD instructional series is organized well and is not overly complicated.  I've been lucky enough to attend a few seminars hosted by an Aikido instructor here who has been working with the cane for years, as well as two of GM Shuey's seminars at the Black Belt magazine festival in August.  He is indeed very approachable and generous with his time.  I hope that was informative for you.  Good luck in your cane adventures!

-Garry


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 12, 2005)

I emailed Master Shuey this morning. Hopefully, I'll get a response that will help. Thanks, Moose & Drac.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 13, 2005)

I had one of his canes in the past and liked it very much.
I would definately buy another one.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 23, 2005)

Still awaiting a reply from Master Shuey. It just seems to me that if one is a Senior & NEEDS a cane to get around, the techniques that one could teach them (& have them be effective) would be techniques that required little mobility on the part of the Senior w/ the cane.

Am I making sense?


----------



## The Kai (Dec 27, 2005)

You would be better off buying a tape from a hapkido guy on the cane (I own 3 of the canemasters tapes)


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 30, 2005)

May I ask why not?  I don't have a bone to pick, just an interested parry just trying to get some info out of this thread.

-Fluff


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 1, 2006)

I have the same questions as the rabbit. Huh, the Rabbit, sir:asian: .


----------



## aplonis (Jan 22, 2006)

The Kai said:
			
		

> You would be better off buying a tape from a hapkido guy on the cane ...



Which tape in particular are you recommending. I have seen two of the Shuey DVDs and also own a cane. I'll buy a more deluxe (Sunday/Go-to-beatin') model very shortly. 

I like the cane very well indeed. After a short one-year stint at Ninjutsu with all its wholly impractical-for-modern-life weapon variety I am now wholly in favor of the cane. I can get that satisfying whoosh which never came easily with the jo or any other mostly-medieval toy.

Shuey's DVDs were okay as things go. The sound on the exercise DVD would have benefited form a radio mic. But that is my only real complaint as the info was plenty good enough. I suppose some hanbo techniques would adapt themselves well to the cane.


----------



## The Kai (Jan 27, 2006)

There is a hapkido guy from the panther tapes that are much more informative then Shuey's tapes


----------



## Namu (Jan 29, 2008)

Any more thoughts on this? I'm strongly considering the DVD's.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Jan 29, 2008)

upnorthkyosa said:


> I figured that since Mark Shuey is a KMAist, I'd post this here.  I've checked his website and I've seen some of his canes.  Does anyone have any experience with the system?  If so, what do you think?  How about his products?  Which would you recommend?



I have one of his canes, & I would recommend other sources just because of the price. Ed Martin, for one, has great tools for very reasonable prices. Mark's canes are, however, wonderful tools.

His dvds are great. I could give or take the "winning kata" section, but I really enjoyed the dvds, great info, no filler to speak of.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 29, 2008)

The Canemaster vids are pretty good and are worth buying.
Don't get the winning kata tape.  It is not needed.
http://www.canemasters.com/selfdefe...8.html?zenid=0d57f551130450448c7568bb560e5ec7
That deal is excellent.  You get two videos and one cane for $99.
I would highly recommend buying that set.  The tapes are $40 each, so you are getting a great cane as well.  He has lots of videos, but there are only 4 that I would recommend buying.
Another thing is you can get a cane at a drug store that is decent.  Just make sure the crook is very wide so you can spin it around your fist.  Also, the crook should fit around the back of a person's neck.
The Canemaster canes are better, but you can get some decent ones elsewhere.

AoG


----------



## arnisador (Jan 29, 2008)

What wood do they use in the Canemaster canes?


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 29, 2008)

arnisador said:


> What wood do they use in the Canemaster canes?


 
They have several types of woods ranging from oak to hickory to exotic.  You can choose if you have the moola.  They will make a cane for you.


----------



## Carol (Jan 29, 2008)

Kidswarrior has said that Jimmo the Cane Man has some great stuff.  All done by a guy with MS that refuses to let the world go by without him.  I think he's going to make my wallet lighter before too long.  

Someday, I have to meet this guy for a cup of coffee.  I got the feeling that he could spend all day talking about canes, zydeco music, and old trucks and I'd never get bored listening to him.

www.caneman2.com


----------



## kidswarrior (Jan 30, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> Kidswarrior has said that Jimmo the Cane Man has some great stuff.  All done by a guy with MS that refuses to let the world go by without him.  I think he's going to make my wallet lighter before too long.
> 
> Someday, I have to meet this guy for a cup of coffee.  I got the feeling that he could spend all day talking about canes, zydeco music, and old trucks and I'd never get bored listening to him.
> 
> www.caneman2.com


Bless you, my child, for remembering. :asian: Jimmo will indeed do whatever customized work you want, and he'll ask your opinion all through the process (complete with pics of the raw stock, etc). He made my staff, and I'd take it everywhere if I could.

RE: Shuey. I have one of his combat canes, and my feeling is, for a MAist, they're a serious weapon. The dvd's have already gotten a fair amount of coverage here, so...

But for an elderly person, there're considerations such as bone mass, balance while wielding the cane, strength to perform techniques, and self-confidence. I think all these could be overcome, but would want to see the person train for awhile before I 'turned them loose' with the confidence that it would work for them. Just mho.


----------



## Carol (Jan 30, 2008)

kidswarrior said:


> Bless you, my child, for remembering. :asian: Jimmo will indeed do whatever customized work you want, and he'll ask your opinion all through the process (complete with pics of the raw stock, etc). He made my staff, and I'd take it everywhere if I could.



He sounds like an outstanding craftsman.  There are a few places out there where one can buy decent sticks and canes...but to support the efforts of a guy that, one way or the other, has to fight every day of his life...that is a warrior.  That's where I want my money to go.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 30, 2008)

https://www.ruralking.com/Store/detail.aspx?ID=16790
Those are only nine dollars and I have heard great things about them.

AoG


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 31, 2008)

I never did get a response from GM Shuey about whether Seniors who need canes would be able to use his course effectively. I've gotten a lot more experience spending time with my mother-in-law & teaching other people, I think I can answer my own question, now. Since folks who use canes need them for balance, moving quickly with it in your hand as a blocking or striking weapon probably won't be happening. There are great exercise videos (or so I'm told) for Seniors that Shuey has, however.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jan 31, 2008)

IcemanSK said:


> I never did get a response from GM Shuey about whether Seniors who need canes would be able to use his course effectively. I've gotten a lot more experience spending time with my mother-in-law & teaching other people, I think I can answer my own question, now. Since folks who use canes need them for balance, moving quickly with it in your hand as a blocking or striking weapon probably won't be happening. There are great exercise videos (or so I'm told) for Seniors that Shuey has, however.


I think you've found your answer Iceman! You seem to be following the lead of Seneca (quote in my sig).


----------



## Drac (Jan 31, 2008)

IcemanSK said:


> There are great exercise videos (or so I'm told) for Seniors that Shuey has, however.


 
He has a complete band system for exercise..I own it and it would challenge the most serious athlete at the upper levels...For Senior Citizens it would work just as well.. I will PM you his email addy....He had some trouble in the past and had to get a new one....


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 31, 2008)

Iceman, you can go to the Yahoo! group "Ultimate Weapon" and Schuey posts there on occasion.  He and I have messaged back and forth there (a long time ago).

AoG


----------



## Drac (Feb 1, 2008)

If you should ever be afforded the oppertunity to attend a seminar with him make sure you attend his Yoga class too...He has flexibility that would shame a 20 year old...


----------



## grydth (Jul 13, 2009)

Wanted to revive this old thread as I had an opportunity to attend a seminar with GM Shuey and CM Staloch this past weekend in Utica NY. I was interested as some foot injuries (thankfully mostly healed now) had me thinking I might be needing a cane to get around. 

The only contact I'd had with the organization before was with their basic manual, a well put together book. I'm considering a video next.

Definitely got my money's worth, in fact the seminar ran overtime. No wasted time, this event moved along at a good pace.  Despite being an outsider, I got plenty of personal attention from both GM Shuey and CM Stalloch.... and there was no hard sell at beginning or end, either. 

As to whether certain techniques would work for (or against) certain people, I was impressed when GM Shuey personally came up when I was having trouble making a technique work against a larger partner/attacker. He told me I could not use this one against a much bigger attacker, and proceeded to show me 3 other ways of dealing with this assault. He stressed later to the group how each person needed to consider what would and would not work in specific situations. One exercise was even based on an initial technique not stopping an attacker, who proceeds to grab your cane.

I'm not one of those guys who thinks one seminar makes you a nidan; I only scratched the surface of what appears (to me) to be a surprisingly deep and refined art. Given the opportunity, I'll hopefully be able to train with them again.


----------



## Milt G. (Jul 26, 2009)

grydth said:


> Wanted to revive this old thread as I had an opportunity to attend a seminar with GM Shuey and CM Staloch this past weekend in Utica NY. I was interested as some foot injuries (thankfully mostly healed now) had me thinking I might be needing a cane to get around.
> 
> The only contact I'd had with the organization before was with their basic manual, a well put together book. I'm considering a video next.
> 
> ...


 
Hello,
A student of mine has trained, fairly extensively, with the CaneMasters system.

He has nothing but nice things to say about them and has become quite proficient with a cane.  He is not a "youngster" and actually had to use a cane for awhile.

Their products are first rate, but not cheap.  I have an instructors model, myself.  They make some nice "Arnis" sticks as well.  I received a set as a gift.

He said that Mr. Shuey is one of the most approachable and easy going seminar presenters out there.  I would welcome him to my school anytime.

I highly recommend Mr. Shuey and CaneMasters goods and services!

Thank you,
Milt G.


----------

